# Long-sleeved rash guard



## 298mom (Apr 27, 2009)

I feel like this question is slightly dumb, but are long-sleeved rash guard swim suits hot? If dd plays in the sand for a long time and dries out, will it be too hot?


----------



## caemommy (Apr 16, 2009)

My kids have always work long sleeved rash guards and never complained, or seemed overheated! (we wear long pants "swimsuits", too). We get them from Sun Precautions, they are more expensive, but they are great quality (can easily be passed down to many kids - they don't "pick" like other rashguards), block 97% of UVA/UVB rays, dry extremely quickly. We live in Southern California so we are out in the sun all year.
As babies/toddlers, my kids wore this one piece:
http://www.sunprecautions.com/produc...=ks&SUBCAT=0ko
My 5 yr old wears this zip shirt:
http://www.sunprecautions.com/produc...=ks&SUBCAT=0kw


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

DD wears only long sleeved (and long legs, too) sun suits. Hers are from O'Neil and they are awesome. We live at the beach so it's important to protect her skin every day. She has only complained if we have to walk a good bit before arriving at the beach (when we were on vacation). Otherwise, I think she's perfectly content... she is in the water most of the time, though!







:


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *298mom* 
I feel like this question is slightly dumb, but are long-sleeved rash guard swim suits hot? If dd plays in the sand for a long time and dries out, will it be too hot?

The way kids tend to be, I think that they generally keep them cooler.

Le kid will play in the water until he's bored, play in the sand until he dries out, then back into the water.


----------

